# Hand Crow Calls SUCK would a electronic call work any better



## WingedShooter7

well i noticed that at cabelas they have a eletronic crow call for 14.95 thats cheap and i want to actually call them in and kill them. I heard some crows the other day in my backyard i walk out there with a BB gun and start calling with the Primos call they fly up and im thinking heck yes there coming and they fly as far away as they can.

So would the electronic call work good? :beer:


----------



## Gohon

They are probable still laughing and telling their friends about the yoyo with the duck call and BB gun. Did it ever occur to you that (1) you don't know how to use the call, and (2) they simply saw you. Want to see them gather by the hundreds and really have a good laugh? Get that $15 electronic call and you might see a few die laughing for you. Besides, what did you think you were going to do with a BB gun........ If you want to call and shoot crows you need the right gun, right camouflage, right blind setup and know how to use your call properly. Other than that it is a cinch.


----------



## WingedShooter7

well i was standing in my house like with the door open and Primos crow calls sucks

so i might buy that electronic call


----------



## Cleankill47

First off, you can't just blow into a call and expect results, you need to learn how to manipulate your particular call. Mouth calls are for when you can hear them, but they're not in sight. That lets them come to your area and see if they can find you and the food you're talking about...

Second, it had better be a really good bb gun for you to go after crows with it, they have a kind of plate in their chest, if I'm remembering right, and you have to shoot them in the head.

And no, the electronic call won't work better, because the crows have to be able to hear it, and they know that other crows don't call quietly (have you ever heard a crow calling softly?), so they wouldn't land for a shot.

Basically, they have to think that you're another crow that has found food, not one that wants to fight, because they'll fight in the air. They land when they eat, so that's your best shot.

Try this sequence with your hand call:

Start with "fuu", then "all, all, all" Make sure your tongue makes contact with the roof of your mouth on the 'all's, and stop the air on that point.
After doing that once or twice, about a minute apart, just do the "all" in sets of three and six, alternating, but don't overdo it. Stretch the sequences over about fifteen minutes to half an hour, and if there's any in the area, they should come running.

It works for me, maybe it'll work for you.


----------



## WingedShooter7

actually the cass creek calls are friking loud it goes up to 10 power and has a electric speaker hook up. At 3 at scheels i could hear the thing across the store and went back to turn it offf cause it was so loud.


----------



## Cleankill47

Oh, I thought you meant one of those little pocket-sized built-in speaker electronic calls. Sure, if you want to put that much time and energy into a speaker setup for crows, then go for it. All I'm saying is that I found it easier to learn how to use a mouth call rather than the electronic ones. I like being able to stop the call whenever I want, as well as changing the volume, pitch, and the type of call in a heartbeat. I can also fit the entire calling apparatus into any of my pockets with room to spare.

I know of people that have great success with the electronic calls, just be sure there aren't any coyotes around where you'll be calling, they tend to follow crows to sources of food, since crows gather around kills in the woods.


----------



## Gohon

> I thought you meant one of those little pocket-sized built-in speaker electronic calls


That's what the Cass Creek caller is, about the size of a flashlight. Yes it has a 10 power setting on the dial but with a 1.5 inch flat built in speaker don't expect much more than some noise that is full of hissing and sort of sounds like a crow to a human but not to a crow. Seriously though they really are junk. Maybe a city crow use to people might want to take a look at the noise but you won't have any luck calling crows for a shoot. Next to a Turkey the crow is probable the smartest bird out there and you are either going to have to use quality equipment to call then in or learn to use the mouth call.


----------



## WingedShooter7

well i dont know what call to buy primos sucks and lohman has just dissapered from scheels....ill check back up there hopefully soon.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Wingshooter,
The Jack Mincey crow calls and the Darrel Gibson crow calls are the best modern day crow calls on the market today.

They are sold on the Crow Buster web site. Go to www.crowbusters.com 
and click onto the CrowMart store. You will see all kinds of crow hunting stuff!


----------



## irdaniel

This is my last blind. I think we killed 19 crows.


----------



## Conibear_CountryBoy

Hand calls, if ya know what you're doin are the best. I can go out with a hand call and kill 10 'er twelve a day. You just gotta stay hid. I actually just call with my mouth, it took alot of practice, but I don't have ta worry about totin' no calls around. Good luck huntin'.


----------



## WingedShooter7

k thanks for bringing up an old subject but i bought a Primos Old Crow best call i've ever heard for crows.


----------



## Lucas86

Ye - get yourself a FoxPro electronic crow... can't go wrong with it my man!

I think there's a few different models out there - https://catchthemeasy.com/best-electron ... l-reviews/ though I have the Shockwave one which seems to be pretty popular.


----------



## Plainsman

I think I scared them away with my hand call. I live in the country and have killed a few in my backyard using the Fox Pro.


----------

